# Trapping Badger



## hamr5151 (Oct 20, 2010)

Do I need to dye/wax #3 bridgers for badgers? Can they smell metal like fox? Will duck carcases work for bait?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Dyeing your traps is not as important as waxing it. Not sure how good their sense of smell is but its best to have your equipment as scent free as possible. Duck will work fine as well as any commercial canine bait. Make sure to use long stakes cause a badger can dislodge a standard 24 inch stake from all the digging that they will do. Double staking is also a good idea.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

definite double stake!

xdeano


----------

